# Windows 7



## endgegner (15. Juni 2008)

Wann kommt es raus und wie viel soll es ca. kosten?


----------



## Fransen (15. Juni 2008)

Im Moment ist so die Rede von 2009(ist aber nicht offiziell bestätigt)
Preise sind nicht bekannt


----------



## das_ICH (15. Juni 2008)

Wann kommt Rocky XV und wie teuer wird eine Kinokarte dann sein ?


----------



## Bang0o (16. Juni 2008)

es kommt dann raus wenn ich eventuell überlege zu vista zu wechseln und kostet nicht die welt


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2008)

So viel Unterschiede zu Vista wird es nicht geben, deshalb schätze ich mal, dass die Preise dementsprechend fast identisch sein werden.

Gruß


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2008)

Vor kurzem ist die allererste Windows 7 geleakt und kann irgendwo runtergeladen werden. Dabei handelt es sich um die Version, die von Microsoft schon hinter verschlossenen Türen gezeigt hat.

Ich erhoffe mir nur einen großen Geschwindigkeitsschub, weil Vista geht gar nicht.


----------



## low- (19. Juni 2008)

Jop, das is die MS1 Version xD Um die zu benutzen muss man seine BIOS-Uhr sogar auf den 1.7.2007 zurück stellen! Aber ich hab da kein großen bzw. überhaupt keinen Unterschied gesehen...Sieht aus wie Vista nur das es relativ instabil ist und dass man da eigentlich fast gar nichts mit machen kann!
Kosten denke ich mal, werden sich wie eigentlich bei jedem Windows, was neu rauskommt bei der günstigsten Version so auf 100->150€ belaufen 

Rocky XV kommt gar nicht dh. du kannst dir auch nie eine Kinokarte kaufen


----------



## Triple-Y (20. Juni 2008)

werds bei zeiten mal testen, sieht egentlich fast genauso aus wie vista ...


----------



## tbird (20. Juni 2008)

dass etwas so AUSSIEHT, wie etwas anderes, muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass es auch UNTER DER HAUBE gleich ist 

naja aber es ist einfach noch zu früh für solche spekulationen ... warten wir's ab


----------



## push@max (20. Juni 2008)

Wie groß ist den die Datei von Windows 7 bislang?


----------



## Clown[AUT] (21. Juni 2008)

2,9Gb iso datei


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2008)

Kommt 2010 raus - ist preislich in etwa identisch mit einer entsprechenden Version von VISTA
und hat einige Veränderungen unter der Haube (zumindest so angeplant)


----------

